# TV Tempers to return?



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2012)

I was talking about "let's plays" and "walkthroughs" with Costello specifically..

But I can see more than that happening if we have a dedicated team, separating their workloads.


Examples:

Someone doing Let's plays

Someone doing walkthroughs

Someone doing "news"

Someone doing "Hardware" reviews

Someone doing "software"(such as games, applications etc).

etc etc etc


What do you guys think of the idea?

We would need dedicated people and worthy of being posted here on the temp. No garbage.


----------



## prowler (May 3, 2012)

iirc that's what they was aiming for the first time.

all we got was one short video of tinyt and a mountain full of unboxing videos.


----------



## Devin (May 3, 2012)

Eh, I messed Lily and Costello about something close to what you're referring to. I tend to post Hardware reviews, and I'd like to be situated in a group that allows me to post in the appropriate section/access front page news. (Which is Magazine staff, which I resigned from due to not being able to hit the quota.)

As for the TV Tempers, I believe there was discussion on the Staff end to place the people contributing to Magazine Staff. I'm not sure what happened though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2012)

prowler said:


> iirc that's what they was aiming for the first time.
> 
> all we got was one short video of tinyt and a mountain full of unboxing videos.



Well, we can give this another go with serious and dedicated people. Specifically dividing into their "forte" and their "job".



Devin said:


> Eh, I messed Lily and Costello about something close to what you're referring to. I tend to post Hardware reviews, and I'd like to be situated in a group that allows me to post in the appropriate section/access front page news. (Which is Magazine staff, which I resigned from due to not being able to hit the quota.)




I messaged Costy aswell lol.
Perhaps if we got enough people who are willing to put serious effort into this, we can get it running ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 3, 2012)

Generally it's really hard for "amateurs" (I'm not saying this in an insulting way but more of a professional way) to really make great pieces of work with limited resources. I mean taking a camera and pointing it at you unboxing something isn't that hard but we wanted gaming stuff. Like consistent segments would be good. Like many of the gaming websites have dedicated video shows. I can't think of anything pertaining to websites but think of like Inside Xbox (which was recently cancelled). It was a regular segment by Microsoft that discussed gaming and stuff like that. To do this though, you need a lot of things. Proper software for video editing (Windows Movie Maker will not do), proper capturing equipment if needed (for like capturing gameplay video), high quality cameras if you're doing something Nostalgia Critic-ish which involves going between footage and you, and experience in production. Not everyone here has expertise in the TV field.

Right now a lot of what we want in this sector is filled by regular Podcasts (which we got a really consistent cast for) which discuss gaming, news, things you'd expect from a video program minus the video.

We get written hardware reviews but, maybe I'm just a stickler for video, I'd want good video hardware reviews. I don't want a camera pointed at a 3DS with some guy in the background talking about the 3DS while groping it with his hands and pointing out things you already know (I'm not retarded, I know it has a stylus). I'd expect something much more than that.

In the long run it's just restrictions. Few people here have proper expertise in TV production or proper equipment for making something good. I'd rather have no real TV program at all than a TV program consisting of low quality cell phone footage and poor editing. We tried making the TV section come to life multiple times, and it just never came to fruition.

Once we get people who know what they're doing, people with proper equipment, education, and dedication to make all the stuff you suggested, then the TV section may really rise again. Until then, I'd rather it stay in its grave.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 3, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > iirc that's what they was aiming for the first time.
> ...


I would love to see this happen and in time contribute, I could see myself getting very interested in watching lets plays as long as its not iFish doing them ( his voice is so seedy). Great job


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...


iFish is taking speech therapies.. but anyway the idea is to form a team of dedicated and qualified people.

I am not saying just to pick random people and revive it out of no where.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 3, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


I know what your saying.
@guild mccommunist 
Was extremely correct, people that will do lets plays need proper equipment I.e PVR's. People that do unboxings for things that matter need a decent camera and tripod. A member of the review team, maybe Lily would do reviews and such.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 3, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Was extremely correct, people that will do lets plays need proper equipment I.e PVR's. People that do unboxings for things that matter need a decent camera and tripod. A member of the review team, maybe Lily would do reviews and such.



But I really don't think we need unboxings any more. I'll be honest and say I never saw a huge need for them originally. What's the point of unboxing a flashcart? It's just a box holding a piece of plastic. Yeah, you can show off the OS and stuff but it'd just be easier to read "The X Card does this, this, and this and it's software support is (good/bad/etc)". I mean for consoles they may be interesting but I'd rather have a much more in depth video review after the person has taken time to fully go into the system, rather than them just flicking the power button and going "Well, the OS is alright and it does a few things" off the bat.

Game reviews I would expect proper, high quality capture equipment and proper resources. If you want some good examples of "amateurish" video reviews, watch the That Guy With the Glasses team. They're not as budgeted or under the constraints that, say, a video review on IGN would be, but it's people passionate about their topics without the limits of a big company over them being able to say what they say. Plus the videos are well edited, entertaining, informative, and don't require much outside of a good quality filming set up (lighting, quality cameras, a decent "set" that you can use), good writing, and some proper video editing software (Premiere Pro and After Effects ideally, Photoshop is good for other stuff).


----------



## Another World (May 3, 2012)

the problem with expanding into new ideas on this site has always been the lack of motivation. you need to find people who are willing to actually do the work on a volunteer status. the last group of tv tempers didn't do much and i think there were 5 members (?). instead of having reviews, tips, guides, etc, we ended up with amateur hour and unboxing vids.

i'm all for a full blown vid section of gbatemp. if i was running the group i would search out 10 talented people who have a passion for all things video games. i would then ask each of them to submit sample vids. if they are up to the task then a full set of rules would need to be written, this is something we lacked last time. they need to know what standards are expected, what type of material should be put out, and there should be punishments for not meeting the standards/needs (these could be as small as not publishing the vid they worked all week on, taking them out of the scheduled rotation for a week, or as big as removing them from the team). this time around i would not want everyone on the team to have publishing rights, that should be left up to the team leader. i also would not want to see every vid go straight to the front page, unless the leader is competent in managing the quality and subject matter.

i suggested 10 people because that would allow you to rotate individuals and work around their real life schedules. with 10 people you could expect to put out about 4 quality vids per week. although i'm suggesting under the assumption that they would all help each other out, that a real schedule would be written, that all material and projects would be fully discussed in real time, that the leader is kept up-to-date during the entire vid process, that edits and final edits are made, etc.

coming up with the idea is the 1st step, getting permission to move forward (showing enthusiasm) is the second... but really everything after that is *HARD* work.

when i relaunched the gbatemp recommends i had 7 people ready to write. most of them dropped out or said they would submit something and never did. i then proved to a handful of people how you can write a quality recommends and format it in less than 20 minutes, yet still to this day i am writing most of them myself. be aware that this same type of scenario happened with the last tv temper group and it will probably happen again.

this has been my two cents without really reading the on-going discussion. i just wanted to point out some of the less than obvious problems that i've experienced.

-another world


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 4, 2012)

I know that its a "hard" idea.
But the point is to locate the dedicated people .

I am very much interested into doing DS/GBA/Retro Walkthroughs and Let's Plays.
I could also do retro PC games or even get a capture card or whatever would be required(at some point. fucking poor right now lol).


----------



## Another World (May 4, 2012)

you might be better off just tackling the project by yourself and producing 1 quality vid a week. its REALLY hard to find people who will follow through after they agree to do it.

to entice people you might want to mention that their vids would be on the front page of gbatemp.net. mention how long the site has been here, what the good points are, what the readership is, how many hits it gets a month, etc. then mention that they could put links to the vids in their resume. --- its just a suggestion but it might bring you some people who are looking for experience but do not have an outlet to express themselves.

-another world


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2012)

I shall have to side with/echo Guild and Another World for the most part (I am not entirely convinced there is a need for some adobe love but I am the kind of the fool that uses avisynth (what transitions?), audacity, gimp and more recently inkscape for everything) but I will go a different route and say text/threads/ideas like this are easy (consistent features on the other hand do not something resembling effort) but results do far better. My personal preference for a "sponsor me" tape would be some introduction sequences, bumpers, logo transitions and stuff like that and if you want to go further edit some things we had in the past.

PS those with a need for lighting on the cheap get yourself some of those sunlight replication/"daylight" energy saver lightbulbs as they are awesome and something the internet video world does not seem to have caught onto yet. They are a bit pricey (about £10, 13 Euros or 15 Dollars per bulb by the time all is said and done although they should last a year or so of normal use let alone the occasional shoot) but they do wonders once you use and remember to properly whitebalance your cameras. I have only done a few meagre tests with video but with a proper lightbox (read normal box I stuck some printer paper in) for still work they did beyond well.

I shall also say audio video work is a proper timesink that is far less able to be dropped and picked back up than text and static imagery (at best you have milestones- scripting or at least a rough plan, footage gathering/shooting, audio overlay, editing and prepping for the final render) which is more troubling- I can find 20 minutes here and there to rewrite parts of guides and tutorials, tap out a basic example for something or get a flash of inspiration and tap out a few paragraphs but 20 minutes here and there in audio video is barely enough to get yourself up to speed from where you left off if you are aiming at having something worth posting in the end*.

*playing around on the other hand....


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2012)

Personally I would be completely against the idea of reinstating the TV tempers group unless I saw at least four members who had the motivation and skill to consistently make good quality, entertaining videos. People bitch about Haddads videos but at least he put the effort in, Guild, Schlupi and tinyt produced absolutely zero content for us and the group ended up being scrapped because of that.

Producing videos takes time, talent and commitment, money too, that's why I don't expect to ever see the TV tempers group being resurrected. It is too much to ask from people for little real reward. 

If the people who posted here showing interest about bringing the group back are genuine, stop talking, and go make some videos. I have seen far too many proposed projects on this forum from members that amounted to nothing more than hot air and high hopes. With nobody really having any genuine intention and drive to follow through with their talk. 

And until I actually get to see real content that's all that I consider this to be, hot air and high hopes. 

So talk in your videos and not on the forum, that is your challenge. Accept the challenge or just stop talking.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 4, 2012)

When I get some solid income, I'd love to help with this. For now I will acknowledge that I am unable to accept p1ng's challenge.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2012)

I know I already went but I figured the following might add something to the discussion



^
Probably the most advanced video I ever did for anything GBAtemp related thus far and realistically nothing special at all*.

I consider myself reasonably able to edit videos like that (certainly I did not do anything I have not done several times before/have more or less in memory), I had all the extras beforehand as I had done it for a few previous videos (granted it was just load an image, overlay some text and carry on from there) as well as the necessary stuff to work around the aspect ratio limitations (the player was 4:3 or 16:9 which the DS very much is not).
I started around lunchtime (about half an hour killed getting the DLDI and emulators to play together) and that was about the last thing to get in line before the post at about 4pm (conversion on GBAtemp's end did not take long). All I had to do was capture some shots of the menus, some basic gameplay, trim the gameplay segments for the intro (which I did not have enough of in the end but hey it drilled in once more that b roll footage is always good to have), create a minor sampler for the audio tracks (I think I went really out there and faded as well), subtitle the lot and put it all together.

*sharing my horrible code with the world


```
logo=imagesource("mascot_v2.jpg").bilinearresize(400,289)
Startbase=Blankclip(length=90,width=512,height=384,fps=50).overlay(logo,x=56,y=48)
.subtitle("GBAtemp Game club\nWeek #4\nTetris demos",lsp=10, size=42,text_color=$FFFFFF,align=5).converttoyv12().killaudio()
audio=wavsource("tetdsstart.wav")
tetDSstar=directshowsource("Tetris DS_55_9112.avi").convertfps(50).addborders(128,0,128,0).trim(0,2300)
tetDSplay=directshowsource("Tetris DS_55_9112.avi").convertfps(50).addborders(128,0,128,0).trim(2300,0)
.subtitle("Audio is from hacked version\nNormally it plays a Mario remix",lsp=10, size=20,text_color=$FFFFFF,align=8)
tetDScompl=tetDSstar+tetDSplay
tetDS=directshowsource("Tetris DS_55_9112.avi").convertfps(50).addborders(128,0,128,0)
tgm=directshowsource("NDS_TGM_20080815_00_16770.avi").convertfps(50).addborders(128,0,128,0)
lock=directshowsource("lj_48_9481.avi").convertfps(50).addborders(128,0,128,0)
partyd=directshowsource("tpdeluxe.avi").convertfps(50).addborders(128,0,128,0)
splitscreentop=stackhorizontal(tetDS.trim(2300,0), tgm.trim(700,0))
splitscreenbottom=stackhorizontal(lock.trim(4200,0),partyd.trim(1500,0))
splitscreencompl=stackvertical(splitscreentop, splitscreenbottom)
splitscreen=splitscreencompl.bilinearresize(512,384).killaudio()
split=audiodub(startbase+splitscreen, audio).trim(0,1060)
split++tetDScompl+tgm+lock+partyd
converttoyv12()
```


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 6, 2012)

Well, I agree with the thoughts of people who posted so far. But I am sure we can find a dedicated team of people who would be willing to divide themselves into different categories.

Like I have mentioned before, I lack a PVR to record videos(CONSOLE VIDEOS) in HD quality.. but I can do retro, DS, PC stuff in the best of my abilities. Gonna leave a few example videos below(showing the kind of quality I can post, still uploading a race of NFS HP).


Spoiler




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-ark3DUMx8&feature=g-all-lik




 (was using the built in microphone.. was lazy that day. Got a much better microphone since than).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 7, 2012)

Heres is the latest LP that I started.
Unless I get a lot of suggestion for a specific game.. I am just random games lol. (I am getting Assassins Creed and a few suggested ones ready to start)


I would really love to take on the job and do LP's, walkthroughs for the the temp


----------



## Terminator02 (May 8, 2012)

Oh gawd, DS games look so bad with just one screen stretched out into a regular video player. You really need to make that 4:3 at least. Also, you're clipping your audio a lot, so you need to turn down the mic's gain (either on the mic itself or in your computers audio options). Otherwise, you're a pretty entertaining guy.


----------



## Clarky (May 8, 2012)

i would love to try a lets play for this place, but as guild said i would need to get some equipment and practice a bit on my editing skills. Still early days yet..


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 3, 2012)

I was talking about "let's plays" and "walkthroughs" with Costello specifically..

But I can see more than that happening if we have a dedicated team, separating their workloads.


Examples:

Someone doing Let's plays

Someone doing walkthroughs

Someone doing "news"

Someone doing "Hardware" reviews

Someone doing "software"(such as games, applications etc).

etc etc etc


What do you guys think of the idea?

We would need dedicated people and worthy of being posted here on the temp. No garbage.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Oh gawd, DS games look so bad with just one screen stretched out into a regular video player. You really need to make that 4:3 at least. Also, you're clipping your audio a lot, so you need to turn down the mic's gain (either on the mic itself or in your computers audio options). Otherwise, you're a pretty entertaining guy.


4:3.. I will try that I suppose, but a lot of mixed feelings about this from the view of different people. Some people like the real aspect ratio, some prefer to see it widescreen (all the black bits of web player covered). As for mic, lol, ya I need to work on that too 
but thanks. Lets see the changes soon


----------

